# Is it wrong to want to be powerful?



## AlwaysTraining (Jan 9, 2006)

As a martial artist, is it wrong to want to be powerful?  I believe a martial artist should never seek out a fight.  In fact, a true martial artist would do everything reasonable to avoid one.  So, that being said, I aspire to deliver my techniques with remarkable power, speed, and precision.  But, since a true martial artist shouldn't seek a fight, is it a contradiction in ideals to want to posses a power of technique that could only be used in such a situation?  What are everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 10, 2006)

Not to sound corny, but....

With great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 10, 2006)

I feel to be an effective MAist, a person must be able to deliver techniques at their best.  That means power, precision and speed.  If you've done all you can to avoid a confrontation, limiting your opponant and minimizing the conflict can best be accomplished with those three conditions on technique met.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 10, 2006)

This might be corny too but I don't train to fight. I train because I love to train.

My goal is to advance myself to my potential in all aspects of my life. Therefore I should train as hard as I can.  If that lends itself toward being an effective fighter then that's great too.


----------



## AlwaysTraining (Jan 10, 2006)

Bigshadow,

     I was thinking the exact same thing.  In a way, I suppose that's my answer.  Thank you all for the comments.  Any one else have thoughts on this, please chime in.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jan 10, 2006)

Nothing wrong with wanting power, but be careful, you might get what you want.

Jeff


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with wanting power, it's all in how you use it, and how responsible you are with the amount you're given. 
Your question and the answer you seek seem to contradict each other. 
In one sense; having the power to effectively deliver a punch/kick is necessary for any MA (though there are exceptions to that rule). Knowing how much power to put behind that accurate strike is what makes the difference.

But if you meant that the knowledge (and everyone knows that knowledge IS power ...right?) that you can inflict specific bodily harm on some one gives you the wherewithal to do so because it will get you what you want? Then yeah that is wrong (imo). Going out and picking a fight or launching into one at the first challenge is (as it's been said here) not only wrong but just plain stupid.... I mean how do you know if the guy you're about to get into it with isn't a high (or even mid) ranking bb?
Either way everyone has some kind of power over someone... even if it's a child of your own or someone else's. It's how one asserts that power that determines the wrong or right of use. 

As for me I neither seek nor desire power. If it is given to me I have the experience and wisdom to know that it's only temporary and that I must be wise with the amount that I'm given. 
As far as my physical power (strength) I must always be aware of my limits lest I mis-calculate and do myself or someone more harm than I intended... even if I'm angry, I strive to remember this... I MUST remember this, for I know who I am. 

:asian:


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 13, 2006)

AlwaysTraining said:
			
		

> As a martial artist, is it wrong to want to be powerful?


 
Depends on why you want it. I don't think it is limited to the martial arts either. People aspire to have powerful jobs, political power, physical power. Usually the "want" is generated from our ego. Something everyone, including the martial artist, should keep in check.



			
				AlwaysTraining said:
			
		

> I believe a martial artist should never seek out a fight. In fact, a true martial artist would do everything reasonable to avoid one.


 
I'd be curious to know where you got your definition of a true martial artist. I know of a couple of famous martial artists who purposely sought out fights.



			
				AlwaysTraining said:
			
		

> So, that being said, I aspire to deliver my techniques with remarkable power, speed, and precision. But, since a true martial artist shouldn't seek a fight, is it a contradiction in ideals to want to posses a power of technique that could only be used in such a situation? What are everyone's thoughts on this?


 
The power of technique can only be used in a physical confrontation? I agree powerful technique is the result of long term dedicated practice, but if that is all you envision your long investment could be used for you may want to look a little deeper. Have you gained nothing else along the way? Will you stop training when you have become powerful enough?

:asian:


----------



## AlwaysTraining (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't at all regard the final destination in my quest in the martial arts to be powerful technique.  It's merely one of the many goals on a list to long to mention.  I know the martial arts to be not just about powerful technique, but also about what is right and wrong, wisdom, patience, being a better person... the list goes on and on.  When considering such a long list, it'd be impossible to list all my quesitons at once.

And, the term "True Martial Artist" is just something I used in my thread.  The whole idea behind such a term wasn't really the point of my thread.

Interesting perspective, though.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 14, 2006)

by powerful I take it you mean the ability to deliver a stong technique  not in a political sence. In the first no it is not rong as long as you can control that power and not hurt people when sparing. In the 2nd  well thats debateable and a personal choice but as has been said befor with power comes responibility.


----------



## Kenpo_man (Jan 14, 2006)

I honestly believe that with that power comes the confidence to stay out of violent confrontations. There's nothing to prove for you so you don't care if some guy flips you the bird while driving. On the other hand if somebody is being agressive towards you they are made to back off when they feel you exuding confidence. Nothing wrong at all with wanting that power!


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jan 14, 2006)

Mr. Myagi said something like, "Not good to fight, but if must fight--win!"

The more power the better.


----------



## White Fox (Jan 17, 2006)

Power seems to be itself a neutral force. That said the conscious of the user is important. If you want to use your power and strength for good things like self defense if need be or the protection of others say your family or the weaker members of our society than this is just. 

Now if you have power just to be a tuff guy and show off, Or cause unnecessary violence and suffering to others than what is the value of the application of your power? You are just an unnecessary disturbance in society.


----------

